# Rockford Fosgate Punch® HX2 RFD1212 Pair - New in Boxes



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

Rockford Fosgate Punch® HX2 RFD1212 Pair - New in Boxes - eBay (item 290448470928 end time Jul-25-10 01:08:38 PDT)

These cost me a fortune and they have been stored properly. they are exactly as described. 

anyone in here can have these with a 28.00 shipping discount from what is listed - you can email me for a pay pal invoice - send me a money order - or just shoot the cash to me @ [email protected] through pay pal. email anyway - this is a lot of money - I'd like you to be as well informed about everything as possible. 

I am not well versed at these blog things - I'm old and stuff. LOL never really learned all this - face book confuses me. LOL 

These are very hard to find and I am selling them for less than they cost me new. weird hu? yeah well , that's what i am doing. They will come to you Fed EX insured. 

Check my feedback on eBay - I believe I have the very best feedback of any powerseller of car audio on eBay - I have been with KICKER from the get go. One name - 100% Positive - 14 years ONE MAN SHOW. 

I am not really a RF fan - but these are so seriously bad to the bone i just had to have them. I bought them when i had money flying 
outta my butt and i have never used them.

i forgot to add that these are really heavy - shipping outside the USA costs more and they have to go in two separate boxes by USPS Priority - email if you live outside the USA or in some weird place that fed ex cannot deliver.


----------

